# The Goulash Thread



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 28, 2009)

Having been inspired by the existing goulash thread, Im starting this thread to give everyone a chance to share their own favorite recipe.  

Real Hungarian Goulash is far different from what most of us think of when we hear the term - Goulash.  But this isn't about that.  This thread is about what we, in North America, call goulash, or slumgullian, or a host of other names, depending on where we live.

I invite everyone to share their favorite goulash recipe.
To my mother, goulash was as follows:
1 lb. ground beef, browned and seasoned with salt
1 14-ounce can tomato sauce
1 6-oz. can tomato paste
1 onion, cut into chunks
1 pkg. elbow macaroni
Brown the ground beef.  Add everything else but the macaroni and cook until the onion is tender.  Cook the macaroni until tender, drain, and combine with the meat sauce.  Serve with powdered Parmesan cheese.

My Dad's recipe:
1 lb. ground beef
2 cans tomato sauce
1 can tomato paste
1 tsp. dried oregano
1 tsp. dried basil
1 green bell pepper, diced
1 onion, diced
Salt
Pepper
1 box rotini pasta
Brown the ground beef.  Add the onion and green pepper, salt and pepper to taste, and cook until the veggies are tender.  add the remaining ingredients, except the pasta.  Cover and simmer for 20 minutes.  Cook the pasta until al dente.  Combine with the sauce.  Serve.

Goodweed's Goulash
Take my Dad's sauce recipe, add 4 cloves minced garlic, 1/8 tsp. each of crushed rosemary, and thyme.  Add 1 tbs. sugar.  Optionally, add 1 tbs. mild chili powder (sometimes I do, and sometimes I don't).  Cook whole-grain rotini pasta until al dente.  Combine the pasta and sauce.  Serve with garlic bread, or naked bruschetta (no toppings please), and freshly grated Parmesano Regiano, or Asiago cheese.

Your turn.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Scotch (Jun 28, 2009)

Excuse me -- Goulash without paprika? 

To me, that's like chili without chili! Kung Pao without peanuts! Sukiyaki without soy sauce! Boeuf bourguignonne without wine! 

Am I wrong, again? 

Goulash - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 28, 2009)

*Around here it's...*

*American Chop Suey*

    1 Lb          Ground Beef
  1 Ea          Onion
  1 Ea          Green Pepper
  2 Cl           Garlic
  3 Tb          Tomato Paste
  28 Oz        Canned Tomato
 1/2 Lb         Elbow Macaroni

 Brown the beef in a sauté pan over medium high heat with the onion, pepper and garlic until the meat is cooked and the veggies are softened.

 Add the paste and sauté for an additional 3 minutes.

 Add the tomato to the sautéed vegetables.  Simmer for 15-20 minutes.  

 Prepare the pasta according to package directions.

 When the pasta is cooked, drain off the water and mix the pasta with the vegetable and meat mixture.  Cook together for 2-3 minutes to allow the flavor of the sauce to cook into the pasta.

 Serve with grated cheese.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 28, 2009)

Scotch said:


> Excuse me -- Goulash without paprika?
> 
> To me, that's like chili without chili! Kung Pao without peanuts! Sukiyaki without soy sauce! Boeuf bourguignonne without wine!
> 
> ...




As stated in the OP.  This thread is not about the Hungarian dish.  Rather, it's about an American dish that uses goulash as one of its regional names.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 28, 2009)

You can bet that goulash at our house was left over pot roast, onions potatoes, garlic,salt and pepper and any gravy mom had saved...Mix all of this together and eat if you had to or pb&j was your fate...
kadesma


----------



## Scotch (Jun 28, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> As stated in the OP.  This thread is not about the Hungarian dish.  Rather, it's about an American dish that uses goulash as one of its regional names.


Must be a regional thing, because I've never heard anyone on the West Coast use the term "goulash" for anything but the real Hungarian dish. I'm sure it's all very tasty, but IMHO it would make as much sense to call these sorts of random mixtures Caviar!


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 28, 2009)

My rural Kansas, Bohemian culture grandmother made a wonderful American version, with tomatoes, ground beef, onions and elbow macaroni. It had this special sublime flavor that became one of those cherished food memories from childhood... a true Comfort Food memory for me.
My mother knew the secret, because hers was just as good. But my Dad didn't much care for "one skillet" dinners when I was growing up... I think he thought they were too "poor", and he didn't have to eat "poor" food anymore. (Both of them came from rural farms... poor farms, so to speak.)

So I never got the secret recipe. My mom passed away in 1999; her mother was already dancing with the angels, so I was out of luck when I got the craving. 
I made many an experiment, trying different spice mixtures... all to no avail.

A while back, a recipe for "Carpathian cabbage" was posted here. MY GOD!! It had that Secret Flavor I was missing in my goulash! Finally, I had a good solid lead to discover what that secret ingredient was. And I did.

TOMATO SOUP.

Use a can or two of plain tomato soup along with the ground beef, onions, paprika, garlic, oregano etcetcetc.. and VOILA! 

I have my comfort food. The first time I made it, I am proud to say that there were no leftovers. I slept at the kitchen table, because I could not move! 
(OK, maybe I wasn't QUITE that stuffed, but **** close.)

It is funny... so far I have recreated 3 Lost Comfort Food recipes, and every time,
the secret to the taste was very simple; a single ingredient that I would never have thought to try!


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 29, 2009)

Okay, how about Canadian Goulash (or at least in our house growing up)?

Ground beef, onion, mushrooms, garlic, cooked together.  Add flour, beef stock, frozen peas, sometimes noodles, whatever was around with various herbs and spices.  No tomatoes in this one as I was allergic to them as a kid.  This was alternately called, goulash, hash and "that ground beef stuff".


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm with Scotch on this one...

Bob


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 29, 2009)

Dear Scotch and Casper,
Goodweed is NOT disputing real Hungarian Goulash here.  




Goodweed of the North said:


> *Real Hungarian Goulash is far different from what most of us think of when we hear the term - Goulash.  But this isn't about that.  This thread is about what we, in North America, call goulash, or slumgullian, or a host of other names, depending on where we live.*
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 29, 2009)

Okay Laury - You are a pickin a fight here!

What gives you Canuks athe right to change a tradion and come out with your own goulash? It's bad enough you stole the American hamberger, and slighted it by the use of pickle relish. Can't you guys come up with a specialty like "moose pate", or something? The Poutine with your fries is okay, but come up with something interesting !! 

Notice how I thread jacked and made it my own 

Anywho, Goulash would not be goulash without Paprika.

Just my own opinion of course.

Bob


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 29, 2009)

Our goulash _always_ had chunks of beef and paprika. I will have to look up Mom's recipe. I haven't made it in years, but now I'm getting hungry for it (and it's certainly not the kind of food I think of in the summer)!

That other stuff sounds like Chili-Mac to me -- sorry guys, but imho it's one of the most loathsome concoctions ever created. The saddest part about that is that I love all the components of the dish, just not -- NEVER -- together.


----------



## Scotch (Jun 29, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Dear Scotch and Casper,
> Goodweed is NOT disputing real Hungarian Goulash here.


Understood. I just never heard the term applied to anything but the Hungarian dish. 

Live and learn. 

BTW, I'm going to have an "omelet" for breakfast -- a bowl of cereal with milk and sugar.


----------



## Scotch (Jun 29, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> ...It's bad enough you [Canuks] stole the American hamberger, and slighted it by the use of pickle relish....


What? Are you crazy, Bob? A hamburger without pickle relish is an abomination! You might as well leave off the ketchup, mayo, mustard, onions, lettuce, tomatoes, and cheese. 

BTW, I like chili-mac!


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 29, 2009)

Scotch said:


> Understood. I just never heard the term applied to anything but the Hungarian dish.
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> BTW, I'm going to have an "omelet" for breakfast -- a bowl of cereal with milk and sugar.


 
ROTFLMAO!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 29, 2009)

The following is what "goulash" always meant at our house, although mom always used veal in place of my chicken version.  Until I saw it on this site, I'd never heard of the American Chop Suey "goulash" before.  Sounds interesting, if a bit "Hamburger Helperish" - lol! 
** 
BREEZY CHICKEN HUNGARIAN GOULASH

1 pkge. (approx. 1 pound or so) boneless skinless chicken thighs or boneless skinless chicken breasts or tenders, cut into bite-size pieces
Extra-virgin oil
1 onion, peeled & chopped
3-4 cloves of garlic, peeled & chopped
1 stalk of celery, chopped
1 cup dry white wine
1 cup chicken broth
1 can (14-15 oz) diced tomatoes, undrained
2 bay leaves
Hot Hungarian paprika (or freshly ground black pepper) 
1 8-oz. can sauerkraut, undrained
1 8-oz. container sour cream
Cooked buttered egg noodles for serving

Coat bottom of large coverable skillet with olive oil. Brown chicken pieces lightly for a few minutes. Add onions, garlic, & celery & sauté until vegetables just begin to soften, being careful not to let garlic brown/burn. Add wine, broth, tomatoes, & bay leaves. Cover & simmer for 15 minutes or so, until chicken pieces are just cooked thru. Remove cover & continue simmering until liquid has reduced to a stew-like consistency (or to consistency of your taste). Remove bay leaves & stir in sauerkraut, heating thru. Add hot paprika (or black pepper) to taste. Turn off heat & stir in sour cream. Serve over cooked buttered egg noodles.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 29, 2009)

It would be interesting to see the regional differences of Goulash.
My parents grew up in rural middle Kansas, and my goulash was the
American version..

Maybe someone can create a poll....


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2009)

GrillingFool said:


> It would be interesting to see the regional differences of Goulash.
> My parents grew up in rural middle Kansas, and my goulash was the
> American version..
> 
> Maybe someone can create a poll....




I believe that was the point of this thread.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 29, 2009)

BC - I copied your recipe. If for no other reason, it's *got* to be good with such a pretty name.

Thanks for sharing.

Bob


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 29, 2009)

Scotch said:


> Understood. I just never heard the term applied to anything but the Hungarian dish.
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> BTW, I'm going to have an "omelet" for breakfast -- a bowl of cereal with milk and sugar.




Scotch - Thanks for my early afternoon LOL 

Bob


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 29, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> BC - I copied your recipe. If for no other reason, it's *got* to be good with such a pretty name.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Bob


 
You're very welcome!!  And don't let the sauerkraut deter you.  My husband is a confirmed sauerkraut hater & - for whatever reason - even he likes this recipe - lol!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 29, 2009)

It's rather funny.  Here, in the Eastern Upper Peninsula of Michigan, nobody I know of understands what real goulash is.  Everyone makes some version of what I posted, and usually with elbow macaroni, ground beef, and a spicy tomato sauce, all mixed together.

And Breezy, I've searched the internet for many an authentic Goulash recipe.  Such a thing seems to be hard to find.  There are a hundred differing variations, each claiming to be the real thing.  Even among people who state that they are from Hungary, it's the same.

The dish you describe, I found to be called Goulyash.  Every recipe by that name is similar to your recipe.

'Tis a funny world indeed.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2009)

Goodweed of the North said:


> ...There are a hundred differing variations, each claiming to be the real thing.  Even among people who state that they are from Hungary, it's the same....




GW:

As you know, finding the original goulash recipe would be like trying to find the one beef stew recipe that was the original.  There are as many variations as there are cooks.

Traditional (??) recipes all seem to have some essential ingredients in common such as beef, onion, caraway, paprikas, garlic and tomato.

The real goulash is a favorite of mine over spaetzle.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 29, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> You're very welcome!!  And don't let the sauerkraut deter you.  My husband is a confirmed sauerkraut hater & - for whatever reason - even he likes this recipe - lol!!



BC - I actually have every thing at home to make except the white wine. But since I have a ton of fresh stuff to consume first, I will wait till I get the wine. 

I have a bag of sauerkraut in the fridge with your name on it 

Bob


----------



## Scotch (Jun 29, 2009)

Totally off-the-wall theory unsupported by any research whatsoever: 

The term "Goulash" may have been adopted by Americans who were not of Hungarian descent to describe a variety of foods because it's sort of a funny-sounding word, at least to the English-trained ear, that resembles "glop" or "goo" or "goop," childish terms used to describe a mix of foods. The mixtures tasted good, and the term stuck, but the dishes to which it was applied had nothing at all in common with real Goulash.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 29, 2009)

Scotch said:


> Totally off-the-wall theory unsupported by any research whatsoever:
> 
> The term "Goulash" may have been adopted by Americans who were not of Hungarian descent to describe a variety of foods because it's sort of a funny-sounding word, at least to the English-trained ear, that resembles "glop" or "goo" or "goop," childish terms used to describe a mix of foods. The mixtures tasted good, and the term stuck, but the dishes to which it was applied had nothing at all in common with real Goulash.


I think you are on to it..Many things we eat have names that come from other peoples and places..I think at times when you make something from leftovers, you know no names for it so you make one up and it becomes a family "item" other things like pasta fagiole get it's American name from soldiers who were not sure how to pronounce it..thus pasta fazool Be it what it is it becomes ours...forever..And for some it is comfort and others an oh good lord they did it again...
kadesma


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2009)

Scotch said:


> ...The term "Goulash" may have been adopted by Americans who were not of Hungarian descent to describe a variety of foods because it's sort of a funny-sounding word, at least to the English-trained ear, that resembles "glop" or "goo" or "goop," childish terms used to describe a mix of foods...



Scotch, I have a recipe for glop if you're interested. (Really).  It's a one pot dish I learned to make in Boy Scouts about 50 years ago.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 30, 2009)

Wanna bet your Boy Scout "glop" recipe is different from the one I learned?
LOL!

Maybe American goulash is just another version of Hugnarian, made with what
was available and cheap. Paprika seems to be a common denominator for both....


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2009)

GrillingFool said:


> ...Paprika seems to be a common denominator for both....




Here in eastern MA, we don't use paprika at all.  We seem to have replaced paprika with green bell peppers.


----------



## Scotch (Jun 30, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> Scotch, I have a recipe for glop if you're interested. (Really).  It's a one pot dish I learned to make in Boy Scouts about 50 years ago.


Ah, memories!


----------

